# Two different items



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Now that hunting season is back around, I had to update some of my stuff, as much of you often do. I thought I would drop a thread for all to read on my purchases. 
First off, I had to update my camo after a few years with the same stuff. I use scent-free type camo so that part wasn't hard. I know one major thing that I look for with hunting clothing is probably on everyone's mind. I want something that I can wear through all seasons. Something that I won't roast in during the early season, as well as something I can also wear for late season and not freeze in or have to wear over a ton of other clothing. After trying on a ton of different things for countless hours in various stores, I decided to purchase the new Scent-Lok Timberfleece 360 series of hunting camo. I know what you are all thinking to yourself right now. FLEECE in the early season!!! But believe it or not, its really light weight. I have worn it out hunting already on several mornings and evenings in two completely different tempature types. Low 40's in the mornings, and high 60's and low 70's in the evenings. Overall great camo so far. They are rated from zero degrees up to sixty degrees. I have worn them over nothing but scent-lok baselayers and haven't been cold or hot. Looking forward to the rest of the season to test the cold part better. I bought the complete series including the pants, fullzip jacket, head cover, and pop-top gloves, and all under $400.00.
Now the second item. I also recently had to upgrade my bino's due to a 30ft drop from my treestand at the end of last season. Weirdest thing happened, they just jumped out of my hand to their death on the ground (aka-I dropped them). I have looked at many different pairs of bino's and I decided on a pair I found at my local Dick's Sporting goods. Now I don't have the money to spend on Swar's or any of the other extremely expensive ones, but I have used them to compare to others in my price range. I decided to purchase a pair called Field & Stream Armor-Tech line. The guy at Dick's said that they were Dick's own bino's, but I don't know. Anyway, they are awesome. Very durable coating, Waterproof/Fogproof, great light transmission, and Bak-4 glass/prisms that most of the expensive ones use. I purchased the 8X32's, however they come in other powers. I strongly recommend going to Dick's and taking a look at these. Look through them as well as other types they have, and for the money they are well worth it. They only cost $89.99. 
I'm sure there are at least a couple of you guys and gals that are going to need to upgrade one of these, so I hope this helps. Best of luck to all of you this season.


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

:bump: :bump: :bump:


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Lol, I guess nobody needs new camo or binos.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I liked it it was very well writen. Very informative good work could tell it took a while.


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Hood


----------

